
Uber’s Didi deal dispels Chinese ‘El Dorado’ myth once and for all - azuajef
https://theconversation.com/ubers-didi-deal-dispels-chinese-el-dorado-myth-once-and-for-all-63624?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Latest%20from%20The%20Conversation%20for%20August%2011%202016%20-%205412&utm_content=Latest%20from%20The%20Conversation%20for%20August%2011%202016%20-%205412+CID_bb6ca2410efbc829298428202cfd42c4&utm_source=campaign_monitor_us&utm_term=Ubers%20Didi%20deal%20dispels%20Chinese%20El%20Dorado%20myth%20once%20and%20for%20all
======
teaman2000
A lot of this is just the problems in any foreign market. It's the same in the
US - how many Americans shop at Baidu's US ecommerce site? Or use Weibo or
vKontakte?

